# Can I turn off Edge 530 Power Menu?



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

Also asked over on Garmin site.

I don't want to use sleep.

I don't want to use bike alarm.

When I am done with my sync, I just want to hold the power button down for a few seconds and have the device completely power off, like my 510 used to do.


Why is this so hard? While many people hated the touch screen, the buttons are a horrible UI and I really refer the way I would stop a ride and click on the screen to save, it would auto sync and then shut down. This 530, with all of its great new features feels like a real step back.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Some details about exactly what's going on might be more helpful for those of us who own different devices. How do you sync the device? USB? BT? Wifi?

On my Edge 520, I press the start/stop button and get a menu where I can save/discard the ride. After I save the ride, I press and hold the power button and the device turns off. If I only tap the power button, the screen brightness menu comes up. Works well enough for me. On mine, BT is off unless I specifically need it, so there's no automatic syncing (but if you leave BT on, it should sync at this point). So if I want to do BT sync (no Wifi capability), I have to navigate the menus to turn BT on so it will sync (I handle BT on my phone the same way for power savings). Usually, however, I sync via USB, which happens just by plugging it in.

Are you saying that if you press/hold the power button on the 530, you get an additional menu with options you have to navigate through so you can tell the device to power off? With as much control as you're given over the data screens (how many screens, how many fields, what displays in each field, etc), I've never known a Garmin that gives you the ability to control what displays with a press of the power button.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Your post is sort of all over the place, not sure what it is you are asking?

Are you talking about a power meter or are you asking about how to turn off your device?

I have the 830....if you are asking why there is an extra step I can't help you there. I have to long press the power button then confirm power off by tapping the screen to power off. Seems okay to me which prevents accidental power off situation. I haven't used another device, such as the 510, hat allowed a power button push and done.

If you are asking if there is a way to disable the confirmation screen -well I haven't found a way to disable that screen on the 830. I've been through the menus quite extensively when I got the device and feel I have a good understand of the features. I don't know how to use them all (like live tracking, segments, etc), but I know where the features are located in the menus.

Good luck. Sorry it has been a frustrating experience for you.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

austin_bike said:


> I just want to hold the power button down for a few seconds and have the device completely power off, like my 510 used to do.


It will power off by holding the power button. You just need to hold the power button in longer than you are used to on the older units.
If you continue to hold the power button in, you'll see the menu to put it to sleep, etc. continue holding it in and you'll see the power symbol appear for a second and hear the power off chime, then it's powered off (not in sleep mode).
And yes, I also wish the hold time was shorter like the older units!


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

On the 510 device, here is the use case:


Finish ride
Press stop
Menu comes up
Press save
File syncs via BT to phone
Returns to main screen
Press and hold power
Device powers off

Here is the use case for the 530:


Finish ride
Press stop
Menu gives option to save (press save)
Press power button
Power menu comes up
Press down button twice
Press enter button
Device powers off

Here is the alternate use case for the 530:


Finish ride
Press stop
Menu gives option to save (press save)
Press and hold power button
Device goes into "sleep", still consuming power

Both of these use cases don't work for me. With the 510 I simply held the power button down and the device powered down. With the 530 my choice is either navigate through an awkward power menu or go into sleep mode (which still uses power).

I am just trying to find a solution to the "one button power off, but it does not feel like there is one.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

austin_bike said:


> Both of these use cases don't work for me. With the 510 I simply held the power button down and the device powered down. With the 530 my choice is either navigate through an awkward power menu or go into sleep mode (which still uses power).
> 
> I am just trying to find a solution to the "one button power off, but it does not feel like there is one.


Yeah, I don't blame you. As I said, I've never known Garmin to allow users to change the behavior of anything related to the power button, so I have strong doubts that they'll let you change it yourself.

Seems to me like a better scenario would be to make the longest button press be a full power down, and put the sleep option in that power menu. I honestly don't see any scenario where I would want to use a sleep function for a bike computer, either. I don't think I'd ever use that "alarm" function on the 530/830, either. False sense of security is what that is. My bike is either locked down or I'm standing next to it.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

Exactly. Because nobody likes to run out of battery it seems like power off would be much better on the long power button hold than sleep. In sleep the bluetooth is still running and the system still consumes power.

I bought the 530 because my 510 was losing battery life, instead of getting a week of daily rides out of it, the device was only catching 3-4 before I started getting warnings.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I experimented with the power off on the 830. A long long press will shut down the unit. In case of the touch screen though, I think it is quicker to press 'power off' than it is to wait for the long long press to activate.
First prompt was asking if I wanted to send a message for help. Then 1-2 seconds later the power off symbol displayed.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

Let me check tomorrow when I ride. I had been holding it for what seemed like 5 seconds, maybe I need to do it longer. 

Having to run through a menu with buttons on both sides while on a stem is a real pain.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

Finally found a solution.

After you have saved your ride:

press and hold the power button for about 3-4 seconds

Power menu comes up

Continue to hold the power button for another 3–4 seconds

Emergency notification comes up

Continue to hold the power button for another 3-4 seconds

It begins power down.

I cannot believe the horrendous UI design that puts “send emergency help” in the middle of the power down sequence. Problems for both false positives and false negatives. Ugh.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

That is the same as the 830 offers during my experiment.

I sort of like the send emergency notice.

If I have a stick stuck in my neck, it might be easier to press and hold the button instead of navigating through the menu system.

Not helpful for me unless I identify an emergency contact to come stop the bleeding!


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

The send emergency notice is fine, putting it in the power button is bad UI. 

Imagine the number of times that an alert is accidentally sent when trying to power down the device. 

Also imagine being in a crash. A bad one. You crawl back to you bike, you have so little strength but you manage to wrestle your garmin off your stem and try to send the help message. But you hold the button too long and it powers down as you are passing out. 

This is akin to telling customers that to lock the car doors with your remote key fob just hold down the panic alarm button for a longer time. I did UI for a living back in the day, the emergency functionality is great, but the implementation is a mess.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

austin_bike said:


> The send emergency notice is fine, putting it in the power button is bad UI.


Should have its own button (bright red) with a cover to prevent accidental activation, tbh. But even then, you don't want to make people think that it'll "just work" like a PLB or sat messenger without extra setup, as well as have good cellular connectivity on the paired phone.


----------

